# My puppy scratching itself all the time after grass exposure



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Question,
My 10 week old puppy is now with us since 3 days. He used to be in a paved area and now, everytime we go outside to the grass, it plays has fun and besides the constant eating of the grass (which might have so many meanings) the puppy actually starts to scratch itself all the time. And biting itself softly as in scartching. He does that very frequent. Even after I take him inside, he keeps scratching and sometimes making funny noises, you know, childish puppy noises while it scratches itself itself, almost sounding annoyed but that dies down the longer he is inside after he was exposed to grass. I simply know, grass is the reason for the scratching etc, but the question is why.

Now, whenever he is inside for an hour and more, he rarely scratches itself and when it does, probably the normal once an hour. I checked for the skin and saw no red skin spots and he was already treated not to have any lice etc nor did I see any, his skin is perfect. I groom him and that also seems to help a bit against the scratching.

I have heard anything from him being alergic against grass (but then again he eats it). I also heard that it is maybe because it is the first time the puppy has contact with grass which it only had since 3 days and did not have before.

What do you think or suggest.

Thank you already in advance.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Humm that's odd.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

there is a beagle down the street from us who actually has a grass allergy. winter time he's fine because the grass is all dead but the minute it starts growing back and he's been in the yard he's scratching and chewing like you describe your pup doing. Best you can really do is talk to your vet about it. Our dog Riley has flea allergies, he's allergic to certain grasses, he's allergic to pollen and now we're also pretty sure he's allergic to chicken. We know he's allergic to corn. Talk to your vet and see if they might know without the expensive allergy tests.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

He could be allergic to the grass OR something else in his new environment. Look up "atopy in dogs", that's what it sounds like-there is a lot of info re: this. With this problem exposure to an inhaled allergen like pollen can make the pup itchy all over (since you have seen no particular red spots or bites, irritation etc.) Also flea bites can cause a response like this in sensitive dogs. Is he licking or itching certain areas of his body more than others? Look out for any sign of secondary infection due to the scratching of the skin, etc. When is your next vet visit? You should discuss this with them, but if you see signs of infection you should take him in right away for treatment.


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks. i believe, the tendency is becoming less. He still scratches and bites himself softly, but it is not a constant irritation. He also seems to be scratching himself in the same spots. But less now. I think it might be because he is new to grass. i will monitor him and experiment with him and see the vet next week. He still is new to my home and his breeders do not recommend him yet to see the vet for 4-5 days due to adapting first to the new environment. 

Thanks for the heads up, any more info would be appreciated.


----------



## Sulamer22 (May 14, 2010)

*Nigel*

Nigel is 17months today and he has been licking and scratcing himself like crazy too. I am at a loss. I need some advice!


----------

